# Adult dogs from breeders.



## kawboy

My wife saw a cairn terrier at the local animal shelter she wanted to get. Our Tasha is now 13 months old. I suggested we check to see if any Havanese breeders have adult dogs for sale. Not sure we want to go through the house training ritual again. I'm sure our girl would love to have a companion and I'd rather get a dog where we know the owner/breeder. Do breeders often have young adults to sell or is this uncommon?


----------



## Havtahava

It totally depends on the breeder. There have been several puppies that I've kept to show and then as they get old enough for showing age or even thereafter, I realize they are not necessarily what I want in my breeding program. 

Breeders are constantly reviewing their future and their goals. Sometimes they realize that even as much as they love a dog, the dog would be better off in a pet home vs. kept in their kennel/home as a larger pack.

If you are really interested, I think it is a good idea to contact some reputable breeders that regularly refer to other breeders. Many of us network with other breeders so we can help those great dogs find fabulous homes. I have a large network of breeders that I do ask regularly if they have older puppies or adults that need re-homing.

Be aware that some breeders do not necessarily lessen the cost for older dogs and may even charge more. It just depends on the breeder and the dog.


----------



## kawboy

I wondered if a breeder would charge a lower or higher price for a young dog. If they have been house trained and socialized I could understand where a breeder would charge more than for a puppy. With winter coming it's not a great time to be going outside every hour. We got Tasha last November but we sure wished it would have been May instead. Being in Michigan's UP we aren't very close to anyone. Lower Michigan and Chicago are probably where the nearest breeders are and that's a long ride for us but we'd do it. thanks.

Terry


----------



## Havtahava

Best wishes! As you start making connections, the perfect match will probably fall into your lap at the right time.


----------



## DAJsMom

We got both Dusty and Indie as older puppies. I think it is pretty common. We paid normal puppy price for Dusty. She was seven months and housetrained. Indie was less, but it was an unusual situation for many reasons. Indie was eleven months and housetrained, but she needed a lot more work to be housetrained at our house. We had a hard time getting her adjusted to our routine, but it was still nothing like trying to housetrain a new puppy. Kimberly's suggestions are great.


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> Best wishes! As you start making connections, the perfect match will probably fall into your lap at the right time.


:hug:Yes! So true!!!:hug:


----------



## gelbergirl

Henry and I hope everything goes well for your search!
Keep us posted!


----------



## virginia

If you go to cornerstone kennels,i notice they have a retired female.Go to the nursery page and she is the last one on the page.


----------



## kawboy

virginia said:


> If you go to cornerstone kennels,i notice they have a retired female.Go to the nursery page and she is the last one on the page.


They are in California and I'm in Michigan. Too long of a drive for me. The closest breeders on this forum are in Chicago, Minnesota and lower Michigan. We went to lower Michigan for our rescue keeshond and there is a hav breeder in the same area but I can't find who it is. Amblerhavanese maybe?


----------



## Havtahava

Virginia, what would make you think of recommending Cornerstone? Just curious.


----------



## virginia

Im not recommending them,I havent gotten a hav yet,im still in the looking,cant get my husband to commit yet,we already have a mini aussie and a cat.I have been looking around though and they do the health testing as far as i can see.I also saw on the forum where a couple of people have gotten their havs there and they were very happy with them.


----------



## marjrc

Yes, there is Kathy Ambler, at Ambler Havanese, in Michigan. 

When Ricky was 7 months old, I had an opportunity to acquire a same-age Havanese from an acquaintance and so we did. Sammy was 7.5 months and Ricky 8 months when we brought Sammy home and it was much easier than getting a new pup. I had done the whole 9 week old puppy thing the previous fall and I was not at all willing to do that again soon! lol It was a rough few months for me physically, and yet I really wanted another Hav so this worked out very well for us. 

Sammy was still a puppy at 7.5 months mind you, and though there were some drawbacks (the fact that he barely knew basic commands and was skittish) I knew he came from a good home and was a good addition to our family. I have no regrets whatsoever! :biggrin1:

Good luck and take your time!


----------



## Havtahava

virginia said:


> Im not recommending them,I havent gotten a hav yet,im still in the looking,cant get my husband to commit yet,we already have a mini aussie and a cat.I have been looking around though and they do the health testing as far as i can see.I also saw on the forum where a couple of people have gotten their havs there and they were very happy with them.


If you have links to the health testing for any of their _breeding _dogs, I'd be curious to see it.


----------



## Gableshavs

I have a friend who recently adopted an adult female Coton, named Magnolia. Maggie was retired from the owner's breeding program. This breeder does not charge, but boy does she screen potential families, it's more important that her dog get a wonderful home, than to receive money. She would not ship Maggie and my friend had to fly to Texas to get her. Now Maggie is loved beyond belief, the favorite pet of the household.


----------



## Leslie

Gableshavs said:


> I have a friend who recently adopted an adult female Coton, named Magnolia. Maggie was retired from the owner's breeding program. This breeder does not charge, but boy does she screen potential families, it's more important that her dog get a wonderful home, than to receive money. She would not ship Maggie and my friend had to fly to Texas to get her. Now Maggie is loved beyond belief, the favorite pet of the household.


I love happy endings!

Kawboy~ It was smart of you to let the folks here know you're looking. Good luck w/your search.


----------



## ama0722

I would consider getting an adult dog from the right breeder. I would highly recommend to go meet the dog first and see the personality and spend some time with the dog. Not all breeders are equal in socialization and it really shows in adult dogs. It is great to skip the potty training stage though!

BTW, if you go see Kathy, tell her Amanda wants to pick up Dasher's gf now!!!


----------



## jillnors2

Just be aware, even a breeder's older dogs may not be house broken. My sister got a retired Champion who was a 1 1/2 years old, sweet dog, but he was not house broken at all.



> Not all breeders are equal in socialization and it really shows in adult dogs


Agree with this 100%.


----------



## Havtahava

Yes! In addition, some breeders make errors in breeding adults that have poor temperaments (fearful, etc.) and that is the most heritable trait passed on to the puppies, so get to know the parents too, if you can.


----------



## jillnors2

I would take a year old dog who was NOT Potty trained but a LUV BUG and SOCIAL and Healthy any day of the week. So I did not mean to discourage anyone from getting an older dog!! My sister got one of the sweetest tempered dog I've ever seen which is SO SO important. And the house breaking was easier than with a small puppy.

I just don't want anyone to assume that because the dog is older, it will be potty trained. eace:


----------



## Kathie

We got Abby from a breeder at nearly 8 mos. and had a lot of issues for the first several months (potty training, separation anxiety, fearfulness). After living one place for that long, it is a huge adjustment. It took her at least five months to warm up to my DH and we were told she was a cuddly lapdog - NOT! After skittering away from us for a long time, she is now a toy playing, lovable little imp that we wouldn't trade for all the money in the world. I'm certainly not trying to discourage you but just be prepared to be patient and then you may be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## DAJsMom

I agree with Kathie. We thought Dusty adjusted quickly to her new home, but even after several months we were still seeing more and more of her personality emerge. We were ready for a longer adjustment with the second one. We've had Indie about five months and we're feeling like she's really beginning to be herself now. Again, that's not to discourage anyone from getting an older puppy or dog, just to be prepared for a long adjustment and to see more and more of the dog's personality emerge as they begin to overcome the uncertainty and truly feel at home. We also think it has been completely rewarding and worth it with both of our dogs!


----------



## kawboy

Kathie said:


> We got Abby from a breeder at nearly 8 mos. and had a lot of issues for the first several months (potty training, separation anxiety, fearfulness). After living one place for that long, it is a huge adjustment. It took her at least five months to warm up to my DH and we were told she was a cuddly lapdog - NOT! After skittering away from us for a long time, she is now a toy playing, lovable little imp that we wouldn't trade for all the money in the world. I'm certainly not trying to discourage you but just be prepared to be patient and then you may be pleasantly surprised!


When we took our 18 month old keeshond home from rescue he just sat there looking at us. He'd only come when called and then walk away as soon as you stopped petting him. Didn't take long before he followed us everywhere and wanted constant attention. He might never have been taken for walks before because he went nuts when I got the leash and he knew it was walk time. He adjusted fast and this was an abused dog. I suppose every case would be different.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I think if you check websites you may find a breeder that may have an older dog for sale . I know this website does not advertise dogs for sale but there are breeders who post their sites and maybe someone would pm you ..
Kimberly is right - this little girl or fellow may just find you ..
Like you I did not want another puppy .. It was just too demanding for us as we had been through it twice in 4 years . I really wanted a buddy for Cosmo and we found him thanks to Kimberly .. 
He is just perfect for our family and we feel very blessed .. Just put the word out .. 
Good luck .


----------



## kawboy

I e mailed Kathy Ambler and she said she might have a dog for us. She's out of state and is going to be busy for awhile so we won't know more until early October. I'm sure her dogs are quality bred so this is a good lead for us. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Cosmosmom

In a ideal world it would be great to meet the parents siblings etc breeder etc . I did not have that option with Asta .. I was carefully screened by the breeder over the phone and we became friendly and she said she would give me her choice as the pick of the litter .. he was one amazing dog .. I waited 9 months for him .. It was a very long time to wait when I knew what breed I wanted but I just could not find a dog sooner .. I was willing to wait . 
Some breeders were just plain rude .. 
I have posted this scenario before ..This was before there were a larger number of breeders. I got him from a breeder in Arizona .. 
I got Cosmo from another breeder as the first breeder was not breeding at the time . I did not want to wait another 9 months .. It was totally different experience .. He is very different from Asta personality wise and it was challenging in the beginning . He is older now and a little sweetie .. I got both dogs as puppies .. Ahnold was a year when I got him / there was a period of adjustment but not that long . He is doing really well now .. They are best buddies ..
By the way I almost got a Coton adult but the vet taked me out of it .. I do not know why maybe health or temperment issues .. I was told the same thing - a period of adjustment and it varies from dog to dog .
I decided to stick with the Havanese .
Good luck in your search . I am sure there is a dog out there for you ..


----------



## marjrc

Hey kawboy, just wondering if there is an update.


----------



## kawboy

marjrc said:


> Hey kawboy, just wondering if there is an update.


Two of the breeders here have contacted me. We are a little concerned about the added responsibility of two dogs but agree that Tasha would be happy to have a playmate. So far we are aware of a 7 month old male and a 3 yr old female. I'm planning to take a week off work later this month so we need to decide soon.


----------



## Miss Paige

I doubled checked to if I had posted on this thread-did not so will.

I got my first Havanese-Miss Paige at the age of 3 from a breeder who does place older dogs. She came home with me and adjusted like she had owned my house all her life. The breeder I got her from does major health testing-and the dogs live in the home with her. If you are interested in an older dog let me know & I can give you her kennel name.

My other two came as Foster kids and stayed. Rommy was three when he came to live with me for a short time and never left and Frannie is 11 and she has decided to stay here since it seems the dogs own the house and let me share it with them. All three of mine get along well with each other-there is no problems with who is where in the pack. Miss Paige rules and the others just hang out.

Pat


----------



## suzyfrtz

kawboy said:


> We are a little concerned about the added responsibility of two dogs but agree that Tasha would be happy to have a playmate.


My husband and I debated for nearly a year on whether to get Cazzie a playmate. He seemed lonely...he would sit on the bed and stare out the window, even when we were home. When he began to chew holes in the quilt, I thought, he really needs a doggie friend! We got Chelsie the Coton at the end of July. She was 5 months old and the last of her litter. She was very shy at first but now she has opened up and is playful and very loving. She and Cazzie have a wonderful time together although he lets her know from time to time that he is #1. She is so sweet natured we have to be careful not to overlook Cazzie who is more rambunctious and demanding. The downside is that two have been alot of work. We're both over 60 and retired. Getting two ready to go out for a walk or a ride in the car reminds me of getting my two toddlers into their snowsuits, boots and mittens! Chelsie was not potty-trained although the breeder had told me she was "working on it." Chels had us exhausted for the first few weeks with pottying and chewing and other puppy stuff, and I wondered why we had gotten ourselves into this! She is doing so much better now. So, for us, the bottom line has been, one dog is easier to care for but two are definitely more fun. Cazzie loves her dearly and so do we. We wouldn't part with her for anything now. Good luck to you,
Suzy


----------



## kawboy

suzyfrtz said:


> My husband and I debated for nearly a year on whether to get Cazzie a playmate. He seemed lonely...he would sit on the bed and stare out the window, even when we were home. When he began to chew holes in the quilt, I thought, he really needs a doggie friend! We got Chelsie the Coton at the end of July. She was 5 months old and the last of her litter. She was very shy at first but now she has opened up and is playful and very loving. She and Cazzie have a wonderful time together although he lets her know from time to time that he is #1. She is so sweet natured we have to be careful not to overlook Cazzie who is more rambunctious and demanding. The downside is that two have been alot of work. We're both over 60 and retired. Getting two ready to go out for a walk or a ride in the car reminds me of getting my two toddlers into their snowsuits, boots and mittens! Chelsie was not potty-trained although the breeder had told me she was "working on it." Chels had us exhausted for the first few weeks with pottying and chewing and other puppy stuff, and I wondered why we had gotten ourselves into this! She is doing so much better now. So, for us, the bottom line has been, one dog is easier to care for but two are definitely more fun. Cazzie loves her dearly and so do we. We wouldn't part with her for anything now. Good luck to you,
> Suzy


Having to take two dogs out for potty breaks in cold weather seems like it would be the worst part. Walking would be fine because I love to walk. A big issue is the breeders who have contacted me are about 600 mile round trips. Since we want to take our dog with us it might have to be a one day thing. That could end up being a 15 hr day. My wife asks if there isn't anyone closer but there isn't if we want a well bred dog from someone we can trust. I never heard of a Coton till recently. she sure is a cutie.


----------



## Cosmosmom

When I had asta he had Miss Tulip to play with and to visit .. After I lost Asta I knew there was too big a age difference for Cosmo and Tulips Mom realy did not want a puppy in her home . She was done with the potty training - Tulip was not easy to train but once she got it she got it ..
Cosmo also seemed lonely . The vet encouraged me to find him a companion .. We got Ahnold and he was perfect as they were close in age and color ..they have very different dispostions which was good .. The longer we have him now though the more he has changed .
I agree in the beginning it is a lot more work .. I had to neuter both dogs and that had its challenges as I was nervous about the anesthesia .. Cosmo 's breeder told me to be diligent about it .. Cosmo did fine but Ahnold seemed to have more discomfort ..
I am so happy we have the two .. They support one another love another .. I feel more relaxed when I leave them as I know they have each other ..
Lois the groomer says they are inseperable and it is hard to groom them as they need to be in constant eye contact with one another .. 
My husband questioned two dogs in the beginning and now he is so happy to have them he loves to watch them - they are definetly more fun than the debates ..


----------

